# My new skiff



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm selling a poling platform. it's listed in the classifieds on here.


----------



## tland15 (Jan 20, 2010)

what are the dimensions i got to see if it will fit


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Looking at your transom/rear deck you're probably going to need a custom fabbed poling tower.... What does the hull plate say about max horsepower for that skiff? The reason I ask is that I've worked out of the full sized Key Hopper some years ago and they were absolute rockets with a big motor... I'll bet that little skiff will fly with the right sized motor (but probably not safe with a tiller...).


----------



## tland15 (Jan 20, 2010)

I cant find the plate anywhere I'm thinking a 70 will be fine with a tiller but any bigger will be goin to a side console.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Man that is a sexy skiff! I love the simple deck layout. I love the use of the rear bunk-like deck instead of the full deck. Is it fully open under the "bunks?"


----------



## tland15 (Jan 20, 2010)

It is fully open but I have a gas tank and a battery back there


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

70 HP tiller  Thats what Im talking about...


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats a nice skiff!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Did you pick that up from Steve? That is a neat rig.


----------



## tland15 (Jan 20, 2010)

yea i did get it from steve


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Whats wrong with the 50 honda, I think you would get more range and be more comfortable driving it. (i'm sure it not as loud as 2 smoke yamaha) I have a 70 tiller and I'll trade if you want ;D.  

I don't think a high horse motor is unsafe on a boat because its a tiller, its unsafe because its over horsing a boat.  I use to run a 150 tiller and it was easy to drive.


----------



## tland15 (Jan 20, 2010)

i would trade you for a 70. If its good.

Tim


----------



## tland15 (Jan 20, 2010)

there is nothing wrong with the honda I just want to go a little faster


----------

